# I can't do it!!!!



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a K1.  I don't want a K2.  But I think it would be really cool for my mom to have a Kindle, so we could share books.

If I could, I would just give her my K1.  But, financially, that isn't feasible right now.  So I offered to sell it to her at a greatly discounted price, just to help with the cost of the K2.  She took a few days to think about it, but finally decided that she could not afford to buy my K1 right now.

Here's the thing.  I pre-ordered the K2, just in case.  I ordered my K1 last January, and it took 6 agonizing weeks to arrive.  I need to go in and cancel my K2 order before it ships.  But I just. can't. bring. myself. to. do. it.

It just hit me...  It's not because I want the K2.  It's because I remember the awful wait for the K1.  If I cancel my order now, I fear I may decide to buy a K2 in the future, after it's sold out, and will have to go through that agonizing wait again.

Silly.  Irrational.  I just need to cancel the darn order...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Go on.  Cancel the order.  You're among friends here.  We understand.

Remember, if you put yourself in the poorhouse over a K2 that you don't want/need, you won't be able to afford books.  That would be a crying shame.

Go cancel it.  Then come back here, and we'll try to talk you into joining a book klub with your k1.  It'll be fun.  Promise.  We'll ask Bacardi Jim to write you a song about why margaritas aren't blue.  it'll be like a party, but without the possibility of having to clean beer stains off the ceiling.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

You still have some time before the K2 will ship.  Why not give yourself a few days to try and sell the K1?  Set a deadline and if it hasn't sold, cancel the K2.
As Robin said, everyone will understand.  It would be lousy to have a cool new toy and not be able to get any new stuff for it cuz you're broke.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Cancel the order. Later this year you will be telling all of us with a Kindle 2 how smart you were to wait for Kindle 3.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Go push that button to cancel your order. If you don't really want it and don't have the money for it, there's no reason not to. You'll have more money for books! Remember if you decide to order it later, you'll have the K1 to use while you're waiting (if there's a wait) and it won't be nearly as horrible as last time (I ordered Feb 21 and received Mar 21..so I remember that horrid wait)


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I've got to agree cancel.  I waited for my tax return before ordering mine, and the fact that I had plenty of money set aside made the purchase totally guilt free.  I'm glad I waited.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

And *we're* the "irrational" gender. 

Buck up and do what's right. You made a poor decision. Don't compound it by continuing to be a less-than-wise-person out of fear/stubbornness while you still have the chance to correct it.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I only said the irrational ones were the ones who thought I didn't get the concept of buyer's remorse.  Generally speaking, I try to reserve rational/irrational judgements to a case-by-case basis.  lol, if I didn't, 100% of the people I know would fall into the irrational category, and I would spend all of my time talking to my imaginary fri----


Does anyone else hear the phone ringing?


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

You wouldn't want to go into debt for the purchase.  It would just take away the joy each time you received the bill from your credtit card.

The kindle shouldn't cause that much pain,  just enjoyment when you spend time reading books you might not have been able to read otherwise.

IMHO


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Cancel the K2 and buy a used K1 on Amazon.  They are selling for about $260.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

I never planned to actually order the K2 if I wasn't giving away the K1.  I LIKE the K1 and am not sure I would like the K2 any better.

I just had a "moment" when I went in to cancel the order.  With your help, the "moment" is past.

I'm going to go cancel now!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

She already has the K1, that is why there is no need to stress over the K2.  Just save and get it later or wait for K3.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Done.

Maybe the K3 will have folders....


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Folders would definitely get more people to upgrade.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Folders would definitely get more people to upgrade.


I'd still wait until my K1 dies. But then, we're not rich.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

You could always sell on the used market to finance the upgrade.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Now you can go treat yourself to a brand new book (or a few), guilt free!

Melissa


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> You could always sell on the used market to finance the upgrade.


*gives up*


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

meljackson said:


> Now you can go treat yourself to a brand new book (or a few), guilt free!
> 
> Melissa


Funny, that. I had a coinstar gift certificate that was being used up by the K2-in-limbo. Now that the order is cancelled, I can access the coinstar money for books!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Great!  Now you can go get Living Dead in Dallas for your k1 and join us in the book klub next week!

/shamelessplug


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like you made a good choice. Take the time to settle down and read a nice book on your K1.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Funny, that. I had a coinstar gift certificate that was being used up by the K2-in-limbo. Now that the order is cancelled, I can access the coinstar money for books!


Close one.

Good for you!

Now buy something new to read!
Eric


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Folders would definitely get more people to upgrade.


Folders and I upgrade immediately.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> Cancel the order. Later this year you will be telling all of us with a Kindle 2 how smart you were to wait for Kindle 3.


That's what I'm thinking!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good for you!  We not only enable kindle addicts we support those that like their K1s


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Good for you Veronica! I have had moments this past week when I tried to think of a reason I needed the K2. I instead bought a K1 from one of our board members at a great price and will be able to pass this Kindle on to someone who can really use it. I get to help out a friend and still enjoy the Kindle I already have.  I am perfectly content now to wait until the time comes when I need to replace my K1... whether that be with a K3 or K10!!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I fear that I'm in the early phase of Kindle Addiction®, even though my Kindle 1 won't arrive until tomorrow! (bought a new, unopened, sealed K1 on eBay- wOOt! We do some wilderness camping, and wanted the option of additional batteries and memory!) 

My wife and I are both excited about our new reading prospects, to the point that we're already dividing up the week on who gets "Kindled" when! Tonight, while browsing the forums on favorite books to buy, I brought up the Amazon.com Kindle page, and came DANGEROUSLY close to ordering the K2, just to avoid any potential marital discord... It was my wife's good sense that stopped me, although she followed up with, "unless YOU think we need 2 Kindles?" 

Come on Fed Ex man! Deliver early!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> I fear that I'm in the early phase of Kindle Addiction®, even though my Kindle 1 won't arrive until tomorrow! (bought a new, unopened, sealed K1 on eBay- wOOt! We do some wilderness camping, and wanted the option of additional batteries and memory!)
> 
> My wife and I are both excited about our new reading prospects, to the point that we're already dividing up the week on who gets "Kindled" when! Tonight, while browsing the forums on favorite books to buy, I brought up the Amazon.com Kindle page, and came DANGEROUSLY close to ordering the K2, just to avoid any potential marital discord... It was my wife's good sense that stopped me, although she followed up with, "unless YOU think we need 2 Kindles?"
> 
> Come on Fed Ex man! Deliver early!


I think that was your cue to buy. Of course the wife gets to chose which one is hers.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL, this sounds like me. I have already ordered the K2 but I keep thinking the Classic would be good for carring around to places I don't want to take the K2. In reality I know that I am just trying to rationalize buying two Kindles.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Glad you cancelled. Buying something you don't want or need just because it looks nice and shiny is never a good idea. Your K1 is still awesome, still reads the same great books, and it's already bought and paid for.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

CS said:


> Glad you cancelled. Buying something you don't want or need just because it looks nice and shiny is never a good idea. Your K1 is still awesome, still reads the same great books, and it's already bought and paid for.


so right CS... of course r0b0d0c, if you and the Mrs find that you are having trouble sharing one kindle, you may have to buy that second one!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> My wife and I are both excited about our new reading prospects, to the point that we're already dividing up the week on who gets "Kindled" when!


Ok, so the pool starts now... I say they'll buy the second Kindle within two weeks of getting the first one.


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Ok, so the pool starts now... I say they'll buy the second Kindle within two weeks of getting the first one.


I'll give them less than a week... what do we win if we're right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

They might be able to really share. Look how long it took for us to get Jim his own Kindle.

I got mine the week of Halloween and he will be getting his today. So roughly 4 mo.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Done.


Good for you! Don't you feel much better now!
You would not have enjoyed getting a different Kindle if you where not ready for it yet. And I'm hoping that Amazon has learned from their past distribution problems and will be better in the future. When you are ready to get another Kindle, or a new Kindle, or the next Kindle, it will be there waiting for you.

Now, go read a book on your beautiful K1.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Ok, so the pool starts now... I say they'll buy the second Kindle within two weeks of getting the first one.


How long did it take you, FearNot?

In my household, with my daughter and me, it was 10 days.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I skipped down to the end so it may have been said already but you can get a really good deal on a used/preowned Kindle right now.  You could get one of them for your mom.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> How long did it take you, FearNot?
> 
> In my household, with my daughter and me, it was 10 days.
> 
> L


I'll put 5 on a year, I have faith in their restraint.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> I skipped down to the end so it may have been said already but you can get a really good deal on a used/preowned Kindle right now. You could get one of them for your mom.


I thought about that. Early Mother's Day present. Or Easter, perhaps... Or, here's-something-to-get-you-through-Lent present...


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I thought about that. Early Mother's Day present. Or Easter, perhaps... Or, here's-something-to-get-you-through-Lent present...


My favorite is Happy Wednesday


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> My favorite is Happy Wednesday


Oh, I wish somebody loved me enough to give me a Happy Wednesday gift. That would be a great occasion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

kim said:


> Oh, I wish somebody loved me enough to give me a Happy Wednesday gift. That would be a great occasion.


Happy Thursday!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Happy Thursday!


Oh Vampy, you are so sweet!!!! I knew I liked you


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

No problem.  Wait until you see what you get for Happy Friday.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> No problem. Wait until you see what you get for Happy Friday.


The anticipation is almost as great as when I was awaiting my first Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Well if you pay for the extra speed, I can get it here by midnight.  That is less than 5 hours from now.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Well if you pay for the extra speed, I can get it here by midnight. That is less than 5 hours from now.


Wow Vampyre Parcel Service is fast. 

VPS when you need it there now


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I still get a lot of people saying my service sucks.  I just tell them to bite me.  Everything has to be sent over night.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> I still get a lot of people saying my service sucks. I just tell them to bite me. Everything has to be sent over night.


LOL

Bite you, now that is comedy.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Well if you pay for the extra speed, I can get it here by midnight. That is less than 5 hours from now.


Don't you offer Vampyre Prime so I can get speedy delivery for free?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm 52 I am way passed my prime sorry.

Happy Friday!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I thought about that. Early Mother's Day present. Or Easter, perhaps... Or, here's-something-to-get-you-through-Lent present...


It could be a Happy Unbirthday gift...which reminds me, it's about time for a Happy Unbirthday party..I need to order cupcakes.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I'm 52 I am way passed my prime sorry.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Vampy, that is so sweet of you. Thank you so much for the Happy Friday gift!

Kittens are so adorable, even better than puppies (except for Harvey's new pup of course). Don't let Fuzzy and Typo find out you have pics of other kitties!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> They might be able to really share. Look how long it took for us to get Jim his own Kindle.
> 
> I got mine the week of Halloween and he will be getting his today. So roughly 4 mo.





LuckyRainbow said:


> They might be able to really share. Look how long it took for us to get Jim his own Kindle.
> 
> I got mine the week of Halloween and he will be getting his today. So roughly 4 mo.


He got his K yesterday and has to leave it to go to the dentist today. That's cruel and inhuman punishment.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Dooterbug said:


> I'll give them less than a week... what do we win if we're right?


LOL - well, we put bids on TWO Kindle 1's last night, but didn't win (Dang! Didn't make it 12 hours!)...yet! Does the pool winner have to pick the date we BUY our next Kindle, or BID on one?

We have our eyes on several upcoming K1's now - I regret our having lost over a year of using this little wonder - but we're making up for it!!!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I say no purchase, the pool goes on.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

drenee said:


> He got his K yesterday and has to leave it to go to the dentist today. That's cruel and inhuman punishment.


He left it?? I took mine to the dentist with me. Much better than reading those magazines in the waiting room!!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Angela said:


> He left it?? I took mine to the dentist with me. Much better than reading those magazines in the waiting room!!


LOL - you may have given me an idea for patients complaining about E.R. wait times ... "we only have 2 Kindles here in the E.R. - those waiting longest have first dibs!"


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> LOL - you may have given me an idea for patients complaining about E.R. wait times ... "we only have 2 Kindles here in the E.R. - those waiting longest have first dibs!"


That might cause seriously ill patients to lie about how sick they are so that they can get the Kindle. I am sure that law suits would follow the death of a patient feigning illness so they could have the Kindle.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> That might cause seriously ill patients to lie about how sick they are so that they can get the Kindle. I am sure that law suits would follow the death of a patient feigning illness so they could have the Kindle.


And a rise in MalKindle insurance fees.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Who would you sue? Amazon or the hospital. Amazon will have deeper pockets...


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Who would you sue? Amazon or the hospital. Amazon will have deeper pockets...


Deeper pockets usually means better lawyers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Deeper pockets usually means better lawyers.


True. And I am sure that Amazon would find the publicity helpful. The reader is so great people are dying to read it, literally. It might help sales.

Sue the hospital.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ...Then come back here, and we'll try to talk you into joining a book klub with your k1.


Pray tell, how do book clubs work on this forum? Another great reason to visit this forum?


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> I say no purchase, the pool goes on.


ALRIGHT!!! Whoever had the "9AM CST Feb 21st" slot on the "When will r0b0d0c buy a 2nd Kindle for his wife" has just won!

Found another great eBay deal on a Kindle 1 (NIB) for Mrs. r0b0d0c, and it should be here by mid-week! wOOt!

Now, if another great deal would come up for a Kindle for my Mom........


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Now, if another great deal would come up for a Kindle for my Mom........


Another pool for this one?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> Another pool for this one?


Sure. Kindle 2's start arriving on the 25th. More Kindle 1's will be available for purchase on the evening of the 25th. So I say 9:02 on 2/25/09.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Hopefully I'll do better in this one.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

idolguy said:


> Pray tell, how do book clubs work on this forum? Another great reason to visit this forum?


Go to the Book Club Thread and you will find the current book clubs. The leaders post questions on the books, and you answer as you see fit. They are pretty self-explanatory. Come join us.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> ALRIGHT!!! Whoever had the "9AM CST Feb 21st" slot on the "When will r0b0d0c buy a 2nd Kindle for his wife" has just won!
> 
> Found another great eBay deal on a Kindle 1 (NIB) for Mrs. r0b0d0c, and it should be here by mid-week! wOOt!
> 
> Now, if another great deal would come up for a Kindle for my Mom........


See... I told you that sharing one kindle wouldn't work!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They are decreasing in price every day at Amazon!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine just sold for $250


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

idolguy said:


> Pray tell, how do book clubs work on this forum? Another great reason to visit this forum?


Be careful over there in the Book Klub area. They have two evil threads to "help" you. (In case you haven't heard yet, KB is full of enablers) They are the free and cheap book threads. I was up one night until 3 AM buying and downloading books for a Kindle I don't even have.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Anju said:


> Go to the Book Club Thread and you will find the current book clubs. The leaders post questions on the books, and you answer as you see fit. They are pretty self-explanatory. Come join us.


Thanks for the information--I'll check them out.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> My favorite is Happy Wednesday


Maybe Hump day will come early for some of us. Thanks Amazon.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Be careful over there in the Book Klub area. They have two evil threads to "help" you. (In case you haven't heard yet, KB is full of enablers) They are the free and cheap book threads. I was up one night until 3 AM buying and downloading books for a Kindle I don't even have.


We're not nearly as evil in the book klub thread as we they are in the Accessories forum. I think there are maybe 5 book klubs right now, idolguy?
Gertie is running the Outland klub (currently in book 2), I'm running the Southern vampire klub (also in book two), Kreelan Warrior is running the In Her Name klub (b/c he's the author, and an outstanding guy), I think the free klub is doing Whiskey Rebels right now, and there's a One Year Bible klub. I'm not sure who's running that one, but it is the first klub we've had spontaneously break out. Harvey is very proud.
The SVM club meets Wednesday nights in the chat forum at 9 pm EAstern. Come join us!


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Arkhan said:


> Be careful over there in the Book Klub area. They have two evil threads to "help" you. (In case you haven't heard yet, KB is full of enablers) They are the free and cheap book threads. I was up one night until 3 AM buying and downloading books for a Kindle I don't even have.


I'll have to go slow on the "help"! I have to save time for reading, work, and real life.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> We're not nearly as evil in the book klub thread as we they are in the Accessories forum. I think there are maybe 5 book klubs right now, idolguy?
> Gertie is running the Outland klub (currently in book 2), I'm running the Southern vampire klub (also in book two), Kreelan Warrior is running the In Her Name klub (b/c he's the author, and an outstanding guy), I think the free klub is doing Whiskey Rebels right now, and there's a One Year Bible klub. I'm not sure who's running that one, but it is the first klub we've had spontaneously break out. Harvey is very proud.
> The SVM club meets Wednesday nights in the chat forum at 9 pm EAstern. Come join us!


This sounds fascinating. Would I be completely out of place, since I obviously haven't read book one or two of the Southern Vampire Club.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The southern vampire books are quite good and don't take a lot of time to read. If you wanted to join in, it wouldn't take you long to catch up with everyone. With Robin's book Klubs the more the more chaos  merrier


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> ALRIGHT!!! Whoever had the "9AM CST Feb 21st" slot on the "When will r0b0d0c buy a 2nd Kindle for his wife" has just won!
> 
> Found another great eBay deal on a Kindle 1 (NIB) for Mrs. r0b0d0c, and it should be here by mid-week! wOOt!
> 
> Now, if another great deal would come up for a Kindle for my Mom........


I had less than one week... so I think I win! What did I win?!?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dooterbug said:


> I had less than one week... so I think I win! What did I win?!?


Bragging rights!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> The southern vampire books are quite good and don't take a lot of time to read. If you wanted to join in, it wouldn't take you long to catch up with everyone. With Robin's book Klubs the more the more chaos merrier


lol, HEY! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> lol, HEY! I resemble that remark!


You are that remark.


----------

